
The Bus Factor - idnan
https://adnanahmed.info/blog/2018/05/03/the-bus-factor/
======
mali9
[1] Also the same reason as to why companies limit the number of executives
traveling in the same plane to a destination

[1] -
[http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=199...](http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=19911217&slug=1323517)

